# Tex's Speakers and such



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi All,

I have a Pioneer VSX-1014TX powering a couple of DIY Leach 3-way speakers up front (soon to be a post in the DIY speaker area describing them), with Paradigm Titan surrounds, a single Infinity Alpha 20 for the rear surround, and 2 old Magnavox 2 way speakers that were packaged with a combo unit I got back in 8th grade as my center speaker(s) (these will be replaced soon!!!!!!!). My sub (now, see my post in DIY Subs) is an SVS 20-39 PCi, which has all of the signals processed through a BFD FBQ2496.

I am using an InFocus X1 showing up on the wall, that gets upconverted 1080i signals via component cables from a Zenith DVB-318 with old firmware. We watch over-the-air HDTV via 1080i component cables from a Samsung DTB-H260F receiver. I also have a JVC vcr for vhs movies. 

I play cds via a Harman Kardon CDR2 dual deck cd recorder.

All of the power is controlled via a Belkin PureAV PF60.


----------

